# Mobile phone seized by police for evidence



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Won't go into it but i've had phone seized because they want to go through whatsapp messages and texts for evidence, the sim is on a one month rolling contract

would i be able to cancel this one month rolling contract and get a new number/sim card sent out by three or do you think is should leave it?

they will stil be able to see my texts and whatsapp messages with the sim card dead but i need internet access on my new phone ASAP


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Harry1213 said:


> Won't go into it but i've had phone seized because they want to go through whatsapp messages and texts for evidence, the sim is on a one month rolling contract
> 
> would i be able to cancel this one month rolling contract and get a new number/sim card sent out by three or do you think is should leave it?
> 
> they will stil be able to see my texts and whatsapp messages with the sim card dead but i need internet access on my new phone ASAP


No no.. You need to give us details mate. Then we can fully assess the situation.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What was the crime, when did it take place and of 1 to soap, how deep are you in it?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Warrant?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Go into your app store and remotely install Cerberus and remote wipe the thing.

5-0 might take this personally.

By all means you can cancel and get another sim.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for teasing us with the juicy gossip!

You can get another contract, yes. If you can afford to then do it 

P.S. just kidding, good luck getting sorted


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Harry1213 said:


> Won't go into it but i've had phone seized because they want to go through whatsapp messages and texts for evidence, the sim is on a one month rolling contract
> 
> would i be able to cancel this one month rolling contract and get a new number/sim card sent out by three or do you think is should leave it?
> 
> they will stil be able to see my texts and whatsapp messages with the sim card dead but i need internet access on my new phone ASAP


I hope they had a warrant to search your phone and you didnt just give it over like a numpty?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Just call up your network and they will send you a new sim...

If you have an iPhone and the police officer is thick and not turned it off - you can remotely wipe it. And it's very difficult for them to get the data back, they have to go to apple with a court order to do so.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> I hope they had a warrant to search your phone and you didnt just give it over like a numpty?


They don't need a warrant in the uk.

They need a reasonable suspicion that an arrestable offence has been committed.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> Warrant?


What would they need a warrant for?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I hope they had a warrant to search your phone and you didnt just give it over like a numpty?


Stop watching the bill! It's evidence.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I hope they had a warrant to search your phone and you didnt just give it over like a numpty?


They don't need a warrant to search your phone


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Thei dont n warrant just all clear from sergeant


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Go into your app store and remotely install Cerberus and remote wipe the thing.
> 
> 5-0 might take this personally.
> 
> By all means you can cancel and get another sim.


They have an experienced team that can hack any passwords mate. I know this as it happened.to a mate of mine last week


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If your only concern is getting internet access quickly then get yourself a 3 PAYG SIM.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> If your only concern is getting internet access quickly then get yourself a 3 PAYG SIM.


Don't be daft!!!

He's worried the police are gonna run his bill up calling porno lines.


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

There's nothing on it anyway, just want to cancel it and get a new sim card so i can use the internet on my new phone. ive got a old phone for making calls and texts for now

my new phone arrived today anyway so glad they seized my old one, loving this note 4 

dont want to be paying for both at the same time, rather just cancel the old sim and get a new one with new number *(would it be possible to get a new sim with the same number??)*

managed to restore all the apps that i had installed through play store.. pics, other files, phone book and texts restoring as i type now via g cloud


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Harry1213 said:


> There's nothing on it anyway, just want to cancel it and get a new sim card so i can use the internet on my phone. ive got a old phone for making calls and texts for now
> 
> my new phone arrived today anyway so glad they seized my old one, loving this note 4
> 
> ...


I've already told you.

Walk into network store and ask for a new sim... Or call them and they will send you one.

Just say you lost your phone...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tell us why they took it 

Obv you've been harrassing some wee bird, been warned and warned but your little pecker just can't stay away.

Naughty boy!


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

sammym said:


> I've already told you.
> 
> Walk into network store and ask for a new sim... Or call them and they will send you one.
> 
> Just say you lost your phone...


Nice one, cheers


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Tell us why they took it
> 
> Obv you've been harrassing some wee bird, been warned and warned but your little pecker just can't stay away.
> 
> Naughty boy!


basically that stinson hunter guy is onto me so ive had to cover my tracks


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Harry1213 said:


> basically that stinson hunter guy is onto me so ive had to cover my tracks


Never heard of but il watch my back


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

To OP yes you can get a replacement SIM card call them up and ask them to send another as you've "lost yours"

Or if it's not a contract and sim only ring up ask to cancel and for a PAC code then move to another network to keep same network.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Harry1213 said:


> There's nothing on it anyway, just want to cancel it and get a new sim card so i can use the internet on my new phone. ive got a old phone for making calls and texts for now
> 
> my new phone arrived today anyway so glad they seized my old one, loving this note 4
> 
> ...


Cracking phone isn't it, shame those on contract get the Snapdragon as the exynos is cooler, faster and has the wolfson dac.

Have a look on play store for soul calibur, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> They have an experienced team that can hack any passwords mate. I know this as it happened.to a mate of mine last week


Never said anything about any password, you can remote wipe most phones.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

you haven't been sending pictures of your bellend to young girls have you cause that will do it.....


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> you haven't been sending pictures of your bellend to young girls have you cause that will do it.....


If a paedo hunter is after him I'd guess it could be worse than that! We can only speculate though...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ffs of course get it cancelled, I'm not joking here I bet it's atleast 6 months before you get the phone back, and that's providing they don't 'lose' it.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

View attachment 162523


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

sammym said:


> Just call up your network and they will send you a new sim...
> 
> If you have an iPhone and the police officer is thick and not turned it off - you can remotely wipe it. And it's very difficult for them to get the data back, they have to go to apple with a court order to do so.


It will be forensic teem that are highly skilled. Doesnt matter if thingd are wiped they will still be able to find all messages


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I hope they had a warrant to search your phone and you didnt just give it over like a numpty?


They would have had a warrant. They would have botherd to just ask for it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

armor king said:


> They would have had a warrant. They would have botherd to just ask for it


Ffs They don't need a warrant


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ffs They don't need a warrant


I know how it works. Its not like on tv where police show up with out a warrant and they you cant do nothing without a warrant. The police would be just wasteing there time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

armor king said:


> I know how it works. Its not like on tv where police show up with out a warrant and they you cant do nothing without a warrant. The police would be just wasteing there time


Obviously you don't know how it works. The police have come to mine many times without a warrant and I've told rm to come back when they've got one.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't need a warrant if phone was seized as evidence, they will get all the info they need from carrier so remote wipe will do little. Was phone encrypted? this makes things harder for them but a cellebrite system (device they use) will crack most passwords in a day or so.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Stinson Hunter? Hope your joking cos that guy hunts down paedophiles and I say good on him for doing it.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

When do the police need a warrant? - Crime and Justice


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Obviously you don't know how it works. The police have come to mine many times without a warrant and I've told rm to come back when they've got one.


I just find the idea a complete waste of time though. OP if stinson hunter is after you deserve to be ass raped in prison. Im sure it was a joke though


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If there's stuff on the phone, they'll find it. Whether it's been deleted or not.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

lambrettalad said:


> When do the police need a warrant? - Crime and Justice


They've already taken his phone. what use is this?


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Harry1213 said:


> basically that stinson hunter guy is onto me so ive had to cover my tracks


I bet your one of those stupid people who has threatened to rape someone on twitter, haven't you. fool.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

sen said:


> If there's stuff on the phone, they'll find it. Whether it's been deleted or not.


They will yeah. If things are deleted it just meens it will take longer to get your phone back. I bet hes ****ting it now haha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Christ even I can find deleted stuff from phones, texts, pics etc from my £500 laptop while in my pyjamas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Christ even I can find deleted stuff from phones, texts, pics etc from my £500 laptop while in my pyjamas


Are pyjamas part of the process?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

cuggster said:


> I bet your one of those stupid people who has threatened to rape someone on twitter, haven't you. fool.


No stinson hunter is after him, it means he a pedofile lol


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

armor king said:


> No stinson hunter is after him, it means he a pedofile lol


Shall we hunt him out, hog tie him and hand him over lol


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

sen said:


> They've already taken his phone. what use is this?


its not for him its for all the posts above arguing about whether a warrant is needed or not


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

cuggster said:


> Shall we hunt him out, hog tie him and hand him over lol


Yes we should


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

lambrettalad said:


> its not for him its for all the posts above arguing about whether a warrant is needed or not


We don't even know if he was at home when they took it. If he was out in public somewhere and got arrested I'm sure they can just take it. Haven't read your link but when I've had house searched back in the day, the police have always produced a warrant.


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

lmao, new sim card ordered


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

No need for warrant, no need for 'an arrestable offence' - this went out of the window about a decade ago - no need for a sergeant's say-so...took me ten minutes online to work this out.

You get nicked, they can seize what they like if it relates to what your arrested for. If it's a crime that might mean a trip to Crown Court they can enter your house/car etc, without a warrant, just on a senior officer's say so.

Remotely delete the contents and they could stick you on for perverting the course of justice - and that may mean jail.

Read it online. Must be true.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Go into your app store and remotely install Cerberus and remote wipe the thing.
> 
> 5-0 might take this personally.
> 
> By all means you can cancel and get another sim.


Won't do much, the data will already be on their machines, very hard to wipe things from the police.

OP. Fuuk them taking it personally. The laws there for a reason. Game on.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Are pyjamas part of the process?


Without doubt fella, essentail price of kit for such a delicate procedure


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Never said anything about any password, you can remote wipe most phones.


Oh really. Tell me more sir


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Harry1213 said:


> lmao, new sim card ordered


Hi harry

I read your op and have decided you are a bellend.

Regards

John


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Without doubt fella, essentail price of kit for such a delicate procedure


No wonder I couldn't do it.....was wearing boxers and my dressing gown


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

So is it true that the network provider stores years worth of ALL text messages and call log data?? Or is this just a myth?

so even if you destroy the phone and even the sim they can still gather all this by just having your number?

Discuss.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gotista said:


> So is it true that the network providor stores years worth of ALL text messages and call log data?? Or is this just a myth?
> 
> so even if you destroy the phone and even the sim they can still gather all this by just having your number? Discuss.....


No but the postman has copies of every letter you've ever been sent


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No but the postman has copies of every letter you've ever been sent


I don't send letters, I'm too stingy to buy stamps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gotista said:


> I don't send letters, I'm too stingy to buy stamps


You've been sent


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotista said:


> So is it true that the network provider stores years worth of ALL text messages and call log data?? Or is this just a myth?
> 
> so even if you destroy the phone and even the sim they can still gather all this by just having your number?
> 
> Discuss.....


PAYG doesn't store call logs I don't believe


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

All call data on mobile networks is stored PAYG the lot. This included location, calls made (voice and text) data sent, access times, duration, sim number, imea number, phone model, browser used, apps downloaded, frequency , sites visited etc etc etc

So glad I have a blackphone. From me they can collect feck all. Everyone laughed at me over a year ago...I believe in privacy. Now others are finally starting to listen


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like Stinson Hunter bates people, he doesn't hunt them. Need to watch the channel 4 documentary. Looks good.

Do tell us why the police have your phone.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> ffs of course get it cancelled, I'm not joking here I bet it's atleast 6 months before you get the phone back, and that's providing they don't 'lose' it.


Took me 8 months to get mine back. Claimed CPS were busy. Yeah right takes probably less than a few hours to search a iPhone.


----------



## run (Apr 30, 2009)

Delhi said:


> All call data on mobile networks is stored PAYG the lot. This included location, calls made (voice and text) data sent, access times, duration, sim number, imea number, phone model, browser used, apps downloaded, frequency , sites visited etc etc etc
> 
> So glad I have a blackphone. From me they can collect feck all. Everyone laughed at me over a year ago...I believe in privacy. Now others are finally starting to listen


Whats a black phone ?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Delhi said:


> All call data on mobile networks is stored PAYG the lot. This included location, calls made (voice and text) data sent, access times, duration, sim number, imea number, phone model, browser used, apps downloaded, frequency , sites visited etc etc etc
> 
> So glad I have a blackphone. From me they can collect feck all. Everyone laughed at me over a year ago...I believe in privacy. Now others are finally starting to listen


But is the call and text data not stored on the phone network?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

run said:


> Whats a black phone ?


A phone that does not allow my personal data or communications to be intercepted and used by anyone I don't give permission to do so


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MrM said:


> But is the call and text data not stored on the phone network?


Nope. It uses data to move all communications. Data that is fully encrypted peer to peer and is impossible to decipher. The phone itself is based on an operating system called PrivateOS and has been built from scratch to protect me, my identity and data. The phone only connects to networks and towers that I choose, so no roaming and tracking where I am. It blocks out all pings from cell towers


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

When I call or text someone, I need to first verify a password with them. Each call this is randomly generated and confirms only to the person receiving the call. Meaning no "man in middle" listening in. But even if he could be would hear only scrambled fully 256 encryption. Oh and that refreshes everysecond also...

No server ever holds anything either, they are used to route to peer only. So even if NSA asked blackphone for access to thier servers they would get nothing at all. They (black phone) release total requests for server access each month. So far there is none as NSA know there is no point.

The people behind it include the greatest cryptologist team in the world. The U.S. navy seals use them also.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I liked the idea of one of these black phones until i saw the price


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

HDU said:


> Took me 8 months to get mine back. Claimed CPS were busy. Yeah right takes probably less than a few hours to search a iPhone.


they're cvnts aren't they, I had a brand new S2 come back with a cracked screen.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

The lesson is...if you're going to tell your ex she's a bitch and you're going to batter her new man...use a burner. Or stitch up a mate.

This prob doesn't apply to the OP, who's bound to be a peaceable geezer.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> they're cvnts aren't they, I had a brand new S2 come back with a cracked screen.


Aye mate right cvnts. Absolutely interrogated my personal privacy.

Probably had a good [email protected] at all the photos off me and my girl friend too.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

There was a report in the paper a few months back about various cases where the phone was remotely wiped whilst in police custody and they could not retrieve the data. I think it depends on whether the data in question was stored on the phones flash memory or SD card in terms of retrieval success.

Anyway, the don't need a warrant for fcuk all. I spent 23hrs in a police cell a few years back, wasn't even charged at the end but they still searched my car without my knowledge in the meantime - and that was parked 10 miles away!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Delhi said:


> When I call or text someone, I need to first verify a password with them. Each call this is randomly generated and confirms only to the person receiving the call. Meaning no "man in middle" listening in. But even if he could be would hear only scrambled fully 256 encryption. Oh and that refreshes everysecond also...
> 
> No server ever holds anything either, they are used to route to peer only. So even if NSA asked blackphone for access to thier servers they would get nothing at all. They (black phone) release total requests for server access each month. So far there is none as NSA know there is no point.
> 
> The people behind it include the greatest cryptologist team in the world. The U.S. navy seals use them also.


You a hitman or summin??!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Andrewgenic said:


> I liked the idea of one of these black phones until i saw the price


Depends how much you value your privacy I guess.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Delhi said:


> Depends how much you value your privacy I guess.


Well yeah fair point. Its the sort of thing I'll regret later on ifi don't get one now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Depends how much you value your privacy I guess.


you still think no-ones listening in?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you still think no-ones listening in?


Been proven secure so far


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Delhi said:


> When I call or text someone, I need to first verify a password with them. Each call this is randomly generated and confirms only to the person receiving the call. Meaning no "man in middle" listening in. But even if he could be would hear only scrambled fully 256 encryption. Oh and that refreshes everysecond also...
> 
> No server ever holds anything either, they are used to route to peer only. So even if NSA asked blackphone for access to thier servers they would get nothing at all. They (black phone) release total requests for server access each month. So far there is none as NSA know there is no point.
> 
> The people behind it include the greatest cryptologist team in the world. The U.S. navy seals use them also.


Right so where to get hold of one of these? Also what about a scenario where the cops only find a phone from which everything has been deleted and no sim either, can they still get data from the phone? Like a really old nokia....


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you need to hide things that much try using different pay phones instead when you make your calls?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Been proven secure so far


the`re not going to tell you are they lol.

they have the data, what they can do with it yet - who knows


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Been proven secure so far


Been hacked, but looks like that's been patched...Blackphone goes to Def Con and gets hacked-sort of | Ars Technica


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> the`re not going to tell you are they lol.
> 
> they have the data, what they can do with it yet - who knows


There's enough people trying to become the first to manage it, news would inevitably spread



Dai the drive said:


> Been hacked, but looks like that's been patched...Blackphone goes to Def Con and gets hacked-sort of | Ars Technica


Read into it more, they actually retrieved no data at all.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Disposable pay as you go, destroyed once a week?

Worked out cheap enough and just tell your customers I mean mates no texts just calls..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Disposable pay as you go, destroyed once a week?
> 
> Worked out cheap enough and just tell your customers I mean mates no texts just calls..


I used to keep a jar of aqua reigna in the car to just drop the phone into should I need during important jobs. That would fully dissolve all the copper etc before anyone knew what was going on


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha - some of the claims/facts on this thread. Priceless.

Cops need a warrant to enter your house or your car BEFORE arrest.

If your arrested, a Section 18 search authority authorised by an Inspector or above allows searches to take place in order to search for evidence of the offence you've been arrested for. Nothing is off limits unless you've got privileged material - which only Politicians/Solicitors/Diplomats have.

A section 32 allows officers to search a place/car if they've arrested you & they've just seen you physically leave that premises/car.

Phones:

Whilst some networks store data (texts & voice messages), the level of authority required to retrieve these are massive - usually only reserved the most serious offences... And even then not every carrier holds the info.

Lots of other data off your phones can be retrieved with less authority, what masts it's connected too, who's called it etc - but again, Police wouldn't ask for it unless it evidentially took the case forward.

OP - WhatsApp / BBM - nightmare to access. Can be done, but not easily. Might be easier if you've 'archived' conversations but if you regularly delete stuff off your phone, it's harder to retrieve.

... And another thing, IPhones record & store EVERYTHING.

Some peeps on here need to get to Dr Evils College of Evilness ASAP as your skills for World Domination are gash.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> the`re not going to tell you are they lol.
> 
> they have the data, what they can do with it yet - who knows


They don't have any data from blackphone. I could show you reports where the FBI tried with ALL their might to crack the same encryption. It was in a fraud case cross national with Brazilian and Columbian drug lords. They ultimately conceded that it would take well over 20 years (if ever) to crack it.

The phone was never "cracked" at defcon. It was rooted only partially and where the encrypted password was known. It simply unlocked the dev menu. No data of any use was attainable, and that was WITH the password remember. Blackphone report and encourage these attacks, they want people to have a go and find vurnabilities. they report everyone and what actionthey have taken (if any).

There is a potential baseband risk where the chip bios could be manipulated but the risk is very small and even if successful would lead to only 256 encrypted data. Again never been broken...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> the`re not going to tell you are they lol.
> 
> they have the data, what they can do with it yet - who knows


They don't have any data from blackphone. I could show you reports where the FBI tried with ALL their might to crack the same encryption. It was in a fraud case cross national with Brazilian and Columbian drug lords. They ultimately conceded that it would take well over 20 years (if ever) to crack it.

The phone was never "cracked" at defcon. It was rooted only partially and where the encrypted password was known. It simply unlocked the dev menu. No data of any use was attainable, and that was WITH the password remember. Blackphone report and encourage these attacks, they want people to have a go and find vurnabilities. they report everyone and what actionthey have taken (if any).

There is a potential baseband risk where the chip bios could be manipulated but the risk is very small and even if successful would lead to only 256 encrypted data. Again never been broken...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Delhi said:


> They don't have any data from blackphone. I could show you reports where the FBI tried with ALL their might to crack the same encryption. It was in a fraud case cross national with Brazilian and Columbian drug lords. They ultimately conceded that it would take well over 20 years (if ever) to crack it.
> 
> The phone was never "cracked" at defcon. It was rooted only partially and where the encrypted password was known. It simply unlocked the dev menu. No data of any use was attainable, and that was WITH the password remember. Blackphone report and encourage these attacks, they want people to have a go and find vurnabilities. they report everyone and what actionthey have taken (if any).
> 
> There is a potential baseband risk where the chip bios could be manipulated but the risk is very small and even if successful would lead to only 256 encrypted data. Again never been broken...


Maybe that is what they want you to believe?


----------



## faiz123 (Feb 16, 2014)

hi i know this is a bit random but how do I make my own thread on here?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@Delhi Most people don't say anything that private on their phone that they would want a black phone if it's expensive. I would be annoyed if the police searched my phone since it does have private messages on it, but I know I wouldn't get arrested for anything that's on there. Only fools would leave evidence on their phone for the police to find.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

smalldude said:


> Disposable pay as you go, destroyed once a week?
> 
> Worked out cheap enough and just tell your customers I mean mates no texts just calls..


Ye but its's a ballache changing numbers all the time


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So if using a iPhone what's the easiest way to protect my identity ?VPN? What if even then they're actually the police.

Also.. So what if the do happen to take the phone and forget to turn it off and it's get remotely wiped ? Would they drop the case if all evidence was on there, or charge you further.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

HDU said:


> So if using a iPhone what's the easiest way to protect my identity ?VPN? What if even then they're actually the police.
> 
> Also.. So what if the do happen to take the phone and forget to turn it off and it's get remotely wiped ? Would they drop the case if all evidence was on there, or charge you further.


Vpns are good...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

HDU said:


> So if using a iPhone what's the easiest way to protect my identity ?VPN? What if even then they're actually the police.
> 
> Also.. So what if the do happen to take the phone and forget to turn it off and it's get remotely wiped ? Would they drop the case if all evidence was on there, or charge you further.


If they're unable to prove it was you that did it there's nothing they can do. I doubt remotely wiping it would do much at all really.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Machette said:


> Vpns are good...


But how do we know if they're not just government controlled. Like yes I've seen them actually work and change your Ip and location.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Phones are supplementary evidence. They can help the case don't get me wrong but they certainly ain't the 'be all'.

Only 1 real offence that I can think of which is almost entirely phone based is harassment but even then your likely to do other things. Everything else requires a physical action to a degree where evidence could come in other forms - witnesses, surveillance, forensics etc.

You should all stop panicking. If you were that high up the tree that you thought your phone was being bugged/looked at it in that manner, you'd have some pup taking the heat for you haha


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

HDU said:


> But how do we know if they're not just government controlled. Like yes I've seen them actually work and change your Ip and location.


They're not. Your over paranoid. How do you know uk-m isn't government controlled? Lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

HDU said:


> But how do we know if they're not just government controlled. Like yes I've seen them actually work and change your Ip and location.


The underground digital community would be aware of such things...... Tor browser was created my the American government but grew out of their control.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> But how do we know if they're not just government controlled. Like yes I've seen them actually work and change your Ip and location.


Lol They're not. I use IPVanish everyday to torrent and have never had a problem


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol They're not. I use IPVanish everyday to torrent and have never had a problem


The VPN on my iPhone slows everything right out and sometimes doesn't connect to the Internet so it's annoying as fvck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> The VPN on my iPhone slows everything right out and sometimes doesn't connect to the Internet so it's annoying as fvck.


Yeah it is annoying when it fvcks about connecting and that. I don't use one one my phone. Just the pc.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Phones are supplementary evidence. They can help the case don't get me wrong but they certainly ain't the 'be all'.
> 
> Only 1 real offence that I can think of which is almost entirely phone based is harassment but even then your likely to do other things. Everything else requires a physical action to a degree where evidence could come in other forms - witnesses, surveillance, forensics etc.
> 
> You should all stop panicking. If you were that high up the tree that you thought your phone was being bugged/looked at it in that manner, you'd have some pup taking the heat for you haha


no such thing as supplementary evidence lol. to bring a charge the police require at least two pieces of evidence. an arrest is usually made on at least one. phones aee used for location evidence just as much as texts and calls. to be able to prove a suspect was at the scene of a crime is FAR from small.

phone privacy goes FAR beyond what the police may or not find. i have no real interest in whatpolice would do with my phone (nowt to really hide) but i do have concerns how business or private individuals can access information about me. i dont know or trust facebook, apple,,google etc. they have no right to track me and use MY data to aid them in whatever purpose. THAT data is what concerns me. Do you know for example that when you install allofthese apps they have full access to your camera and microphone?

that means at anytime they can listen in and watch you...that is to much power to be giving a company. my home and private conversations are MINE, not something i want to share with someone i dont know, for purposes unexplained in locations undefined.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Delhi said:


> no such thing as supplementary evidence lol. to bring a charge the police require at least two pieces of evidence. an arrest is usually made on at least one. phones aee used for location evidence just as much as texts and calls. to be able to prove a suspect was at the scene of a crime is FAR from small.
> 
> phone privacy goes FAR beyond what the police may or not find. i have no real interest in whatpolice would do with my phone (nowt to really hide) but i do have concerns how business or private individuals can access information about me. i dont know or trust facebook, apple,,google etc. they have no right to track me and use MY data to aid them in whatever purpose. THAT data is what concerns me. Do you know for example that when you install allofthese apps they have full access to your camera and microphone?
> 
> that means at anytime they can listen in and watch you...that is to much power to be giving a company. my home and private conversations are MINE, not something i want to share with someone i dont know, for purposes unexplained in locations undefined.


Hallelujah. Someone who knows exactly how it is. I agree with everything in this post.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Delhi said:


> no such thing as supplementary evidence lol. to bring a charge the police require at least two pieces of evidence. an arrest is usually made on at least one. phones aee used for location evidence just as much as texts and calls. to be able to prove a suspect was at the scene of a crime is FAR from small.
> 
> phone privacy goes FAR beyond what the police may or not find. i have no real interest in whatpolice would do with my phone (nowt to really hide) but i do have concerns how business or private individuals can access information about me. i dont know or trust facebook, apple,,google etc. they have no right to track me and use MY data to aid them in whatever purpose. THAT data is what concerns me. Do you know for example that when you install allofthese apps they have full access to your camera and microphone?
> 
> that means at anytime they can listen in and watch you...that is to much power to be giving a company. my home and private conversations are MINE, not something i want to share with someone i dont know, for purposes unexplained in locations undefined.


So you'd suggest not having a smart phone basically


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

HDU said:


> So you'd suggest not having a smart phone basically


Depends what your up to doesn't it.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Depends what your up to doesn't it.


Nothing just want my privacy protected. Lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Do you know for example that when you install all of these apps they have full access to your camera and microphone?
> 
> that means at anytime they can listen in and watch you....


thats a myth mate but I bet you have sky tv at home (same data mining) there is a lot more raw data about you than the tiny bit you might or might not now have hidden on your phone


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hallelujah. Someone who knows exactly how it is. I agree with everything in this post.


except what @Delhi has done, is taken his "one in hundreds of thousands of calls in the general clutter of noise we all make now a days" and placed into a very select, very "hey look at me" carrier system thats flagged up by default.

the best place to hid anything is in plain sight


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Delhi said:


> no such thing as supplementary evidence lol. to bring a charge the police require at least two pieces of evidence. an arrest is usually made on at least one. phones aee used for location evidence just as much as texts and calls. to be able to prove a suspect was at the scene of a crime is FAR from small.


Let me be clear mate, some of the things you say, I agree with.

This paragraph is utter ****e though.

Phone data IS supplementary evidence.

Phone data, as I already said is used for location evidence. Texts/Calls can also assist if they can be retrieved from the handset (ie: not deleted or phone is pin-locked)

Yeah, if a phone proves someone is at a scene, then of course that's useful. There will however likely be more evidence. Forensics, CCTV, witnesses etc.

Evidence is a jigsaw of an offence & phones are one piece.

No such thing as '2-pieces of evidence' - where ever you heard that, you need to erase it from your mind. Utter tripe.

I do agree with with Facebook/WhatsApp comment about 'watching customers'. The stuff they collect is frightening.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Let me be clear mate, some of the things you say, I agree with.
> 
> This paragraph is utter ****e though.
> 
> ...


ditto Tesco, Sky, HMRC, Amazon, Google etc etc


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Let me be clear mate, some of the things you say, I agree with.
> 
> This paragraph is utter ****e though.
> 
> ...


Should it be pin locked you'd only then be open to prosecution if you fail to submit any encryption info


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

If it's pin-locked then either the phone analyst got to work his magic & earn his wages.

If he can't, there are UK based companies that can crack any phone but at a price. It would fall back to how serious the offence is to justify whether that's done.

You can get a Section 49 warning for your pin-code to be disclosed to officers. Rarely used and a toothless tiger.

Hence why phones are supplementary evidence. Officers would need to firm up evidence from other areas to get to a point where a charge would be authorised.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Let me be clear mate, some of the things you say, I agree with.
> 
> This paragraph is utter ****e though.
> 
> ...


I respect your arguments and will keep things civil in my response as this debate could help others...

The two pieces of evidence part came from me being locked in a cell speaking to my lawyer on phone. So unless he is talking crap I suggest you are wrong. He explicitly told me they (police) required at least two separate pieces of evidence to proceed from arrest to charging me. Now it may have been situational but coppers had only one piece of evidence at that point and I was released (without charge) soon after.

As for the phone stuff again I will make my case, there is no such thing as supplementary. Evidence is evidence. Fact is fact. If you murdered someone and your phone could place you at scene that would be used in court against you 100 % mate, no a mention of "supplementary" would be made. The phone would be used as evidence just as much as ANY cctv, witness etc. Infact I don't think ANY evidence is classified as supplementary, it is all there to support the case. For or against.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> If it's pin-locked then either the phone analyst got to work his magic & earn his wages.
> 
> If he can't, there are UK based companies that can crack any phone but at a price. It would fall back to how serious the offence is to justify whether that's done.
> 
> ...


The police have access to cellebrite ufed. A piece of hardware that will bypass pin locks in seconds... if the phone is password encrypted it makes it tougher but not impossible (would need to be serious charge) and not all phones are crackable. Most western phones are yes, but many Chinese phones are not bypassed from ufed. And blackphone Defoe ain't traceable. And as mentioned earlier, even if you could crack it you would still have access to nothing but 256 encrypted data that only the receivers could decipher.

I suspect you are a copper, and that's fair enough as you could help us all understand more about the law, but with phone technology I would harbour a guess I am better placed to understand what can or can't be achieved.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely on the civil thing. Threads like this are informative.

Your solicitor might have been talking about your case on a personal level. It is simply not the case that cops need 2 pieces of evidence to progress a case in general.

All available evidence is presented to the CPS and they decide whether there is sufficient evidence to charge you with that offence. The weight of evidence could come in 1 form, 2 forms or a hundred forms. Cops collect EVERYTHING as a 3rd party independent collector then give it to the CPS to decide.

Your right, if evidence is on a phone, it's evidence. Plain & simple. What I mean is that phone work/evidence supplements most evidence in a case - it is simply 1 part of a busy jigsaw. There are very few offences in UK law that can ONLY be committed on a phone THEREFORE in every other scenario/offence, other evidence MAY be available - hence supplementary.

I appreciate you qualifying your knowledge by saying how you 'know'. I know from being a cop on a busy city centre in the UK with one of the worst drug problems in the UK. A job I've been doing for the best part of 10 years!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> , but with phone technology I would harbour a guess I am better placed to understand what can or can't be achieved.


you`re the least objective person in the world about phones mate lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> you`re the least objective person in the world about phones mate lol


Not at all... the reality is that there is no 100% safe phone. But you want the 'safest' you have Two options. Either the Boeing black, good luck trying to get one of those or the blackphone. Anything other than these Two are open books... there are also Chinese ones that change Imea number regular and do other things to keep people guessing but those types are illegal and using them is breaking the law. And if they are physically obtained would spill more beans than Heinz.

As I said no phone is 100% but apple, android etc should be avoided you appreciate your privacy. Again this is not about circumventing the law. For me it has everything to do with my rights to keep my data and conversations private between whom I choose. Not who apple decide


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

..and I can't fault you on doing that.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Not at all... the reality is that there is no 100% safe phone. But you want the 'safest' you have Two options. Either the Boeing black, good luck trying to get one of those or the blackphone. Anything other than these Two are open books... there are also Chinese ones that change Imea number regular and do other things to keep people guessing but those types are illegal and using them is breaking the law. And if they are physically obtained would spill more beans than Heinz.
> 
> As I said no phone is 100% but apple, android etc should be avoided you appreciate your privacy. Again this is not about circumventing the law. For me it has everything to do with my rights to keep my data and conversations private between whom I choose. Not who apple decide


and I`ll say it again, you`re kidding yourself if you think your data`s private.

You`re also worried about the wrong kind of data - your NHS record is much more interesting than your phone order from the local pizza takeaway


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> and I`ll say it again, you`re kidding yourself if you think your data`s private.
> 
> You`re also worried about the wrong kind of data - your NHS record is much more interesting than your phone order from the local pizza takeaway


I don't disagree, data such as NHS etc is far more vulnerable and far more risky being out in public.

But that don't mean I shouldn't protect as best I can what I can. Its like a car for example. No car is thief proof, but I can take measures to secure it as best I can.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Your bank details aren't on your NHS record though are they? I appreciate both sides of the coin. Making yourself 'invisible' is probably quite satisfying on a personal level but if the truth be told, if Big Brother wanted to watch you, having, or not having a dark phone is the least of your problems.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> *Your bank details aren't on your NHS record though are they? *I appreciate both sides of the coin. Making yourself 'invisible' is probably quite satisfying on a personal level but if the truth be told, if Big Brother wanted to watch you, having, or not having a dark phone is the least of your problems.


This is true, but sensitive personal data such as medical records could be used by scammers to blackmail or con people.

The MOJ was fined not so long ago by the ICO for sending an email by mistake of a list of inmates including what prisons they're in and what crimes they've committed to an inmates relative.

Wouldn't want that falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

HDU said:


> Nothing just want my privacy protected. Lol.


Unfortunately for you and everyone else this is a total impossibility. We are being watched more than ever.

See this video for an insight into just how much surveillance has evolved since it's inception;






GCHQ and NSA are now inseparable.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> Unfortunately for you and everyone else this is a total impossibility. We are being watched more than ever.
> 
> See this video for an insight into just how much surveillance has evolved since it's inception;
> 
> ...


he`ll not accept it mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> I don't disagree, data such as NHS etc is far more vulnerable and far more risky being out in public.
> 
> But that don't mean I shouldn't protect as best I can what I can. Its like a car for example. No car is thief proof, but I can take measures to secure it as best I can.


unless your planning to take over the world with a stolen lazer gun - your securing the wrong stuff mate.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> unless your planning to take over the world with a stolen lazer gun - your securing the wrong stuff mate.


Disagree. i am securing what i have power and control over, I cant control nhs security but i can secure m conversations


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

All Delhi is saying is that he is securing what is within HIS control.

There was a quote made by the FBI a couple of years ago about companies "There's two types of companies, those that have been hacked, and those that will be".

No data is 100% safe! I personally wouldn't go to the extreme of buying a black phone myself, but working in IT security I understand how easy data is to access and how it can be used against people.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> All Delhi is saying is that he is securing what is within HIS control.
> 
> There was a quote made by the FBI a couple of years ago about companies "There's two types of companies, those that have been hacked, and those that will be".
> 
> No data is 100% safe! I personally wouldn't go to the extreme of buying a black phone myself, but working in IT security I understand how easy data is to access and how it can be used against people.


again, all @Delhi is protecting (he thinks) is stuff he speaks - probably the most secure thing anyway. Everything else he does is logged.

unless he has a black pc and a black sky box and a black GP and a black cash card etc etc etc.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Interesting that mr Delhi is happy to talk about his online security and keeping details private, on an open forum and with a picture of himself, at a show, making his identity surely easy to erm identify..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Interesting that mr Delhi is happy to talk about his online security and keeping details private, on an open forum and with a picture of himself, at a show, making his identity surely easy to erm identify..


He's given nothing away


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Except for the fact that he has something which he doesn't want to give away


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

What the **** is a black phone ? @Smitch


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

HDU said:


> What the **** is a black phone ? @Smitch


Have a Google, a phone designed around security built by the silent circle people. Sure it's the same people who did PGP


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

smalldude said:


> Interesting that mr Delhi is happy to talk about his online security and keeping details private, on an open forum and with a picture of himself, at a show, making his identity surely easy to erm identify..


lol thats because i have nothing TO hide. Because i support privacy and our rights to it does not mean i am a terrorist lol. privacy is someth?ng we should ALL be concerned about. i am well known here and in the real world. the difference is i can chose to be private or not. If i am talking to my son or wife i have a RIGHT to that being private. you may be comfortable in a nanny, big brother state. i am not. our nation was built on principles of free speech, people who dont think that is worth protecting are wrong imo.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

smalldude said:


> Except for the fact that he has something which he doesn't want to give away


yeah that would be called freedoms, human rights and privacy. they might not concern you but they mean something to me.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

this thread sort of proves the point...BECAUSE someone thinks different they are labelled and judged as guilty of something without ANY basis at all. hence why we need toprotect our identity and privacy, before we know it we will be a society where if someone is different they are singled out. The nazi party would have loved that power lo


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Delhi said:


> yeah that would be called freedoms, human rights and privacy. they might not concern you but they mean something to me.


Cool.

I'm not comfortable with the big brother society, one little bit, knowing that there is a dossier on me and all those I love.

But to be honest I like most others in the ' free world 'have long given up on privacy and freedom.

Apologies for suggesting you may in a black market or two! Missread your gist by a margin..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with the big brother society, one little bit, knowing that there is a dossier on me and all those I love.
> 
> ...


Everyone giving up is the problem


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> this thread sort of proves the point...BECAUSE someone thinks different they are labelled and judged as guilty of something without ANY basis at all. hence why we need toprotect our identity and privacy, before we know it we will be a society where if someone is different they are singled out. The nazi party would have loved that power lo


but you`re not protecting your identity or your privacy by buying this black phone, you`ve been conned mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

HDU said:


> What the **** is a black phone ? @Smitch


It's basically a secure mobile phone which is encrypted and won't be able to be tracked like a normal mobile.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> but you`re not protecting your identity or your privacy by buying this black phone, you`ve been conned mate.


no mate i am protecting what i can and what i choose to within my control. if for example i wanted to browse the web anonymously i would use for example a tor browser, on here i am using chrome and everything is tracked, thats fine though as i am happy to be tracked. its about choice mate, and i choose to make certain things private. take for example a call i madeto my mum today on blackphone. no one could listen in and no one did listen in. i choose to make that call private and that it was, no one but me and my mum knows the content of the call and unless i (or she) chose to reveal the details it is private. thats not a con mate.

ps the call was about xmas presents lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

for anyone wanting more info i guess a good place to start is blackphone website. but go from there to other privacy sites and you will see there is a very large and growing community attempting to protect our rights.

https://www.blackphone.ch/index.htmlhttps://www.blackphone.ch/index.html

we all know of one ofour fundamental rights to remain silent, technology is erroding such rights and we all need to take action to set about change.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> no mate i am protecting what i can and what i choose to within my control. if for example i wanted to browse the web anonymously i would use for example a tor browser, on here i am using chrome and everything is tracked, thats fine though as i am happy to be tracked. its about choice mate, and i choose to make certain things private. take for example a call i madeto my mum today on blackphone. no one could listen in and no one did listen in. i choose to make that call private and that it was, no one but me and my mum knows the content of the call and unless i (or she) chose to reveal the details it is private. thats not a con mate.
> 
> ps the call was about xmas presents lol


you`ve bought into it like a fan boy buys apple mate.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

and for info on the technology and encryption.

https://www.silentcircle.com/technology

and the encryption protocols (which are public open source)

https://silentcircle.com/faq-zrtp


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Delhi said:


> and for info on the technology and encryption.
> 
> https://www.silentcircle.com/technology
> 
> ...


they offer cash to anyone who can find any bugs or holes in their code. and despite what somemay think the open community still has by far the best experts in encrytion. but more than cash the kudos for cracking it wouldbe huge in open community.

gchq and nsa are miles behind the open community.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Delhi said:


> gchq and nsa are miles behind the open community.


Is this because the government agencies are bound by law and red tape, or sheer numbers of open guys, or a case of the best software crackers choose not to work for the 'man'?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

smalldude said:


> Is this because the government agencies are bound by law and red tape, or sheer numbers of open guys, or a case of the best software crackers choose not to work for the 'man'?


it`s because delhi as much as he`s a nice bloke, talks bollox mate.

though he once worked in Sky`s call center which makes him UK-M`s resident communication's expert.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Link is a few months old so unsure if any further development has been made on the phones os but here we go - Super-secure Blackphone gets rooted in under five minutes | News | TechRadar

Can't be all that great lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> Link is a few months old so unsure if any further development has been made on the phones os but here we go - Super-secure Blackphone gets rooted in under five minutes | News | TechRadar
> 
> Can't be all that great lol


But when you look further into it no information or data was retrieved from the phone.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> But when you look further into it no information or data was retrieved from the phone.


So far. Kit Kat was not really designed for security where as the new Lollypop (5.0) is, so I guess if the blackphone was optimized for the new Android OS then it could be much better.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> So far. Kit Kat was not really designed for security where as the new Lollypop (5.0) is, so I guess if the blackphone was optimized for the new Android OS then it could be much better.


PrivateOS it runs on.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> PrivateOS it runs on.


Over the top of Android as a skin, like Sense 6 for HTC and what ever Samsung do with their phones.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Delhi said:


> before we know it we will be a society where if someone is different they are singled out. The nazi party would have loved that power lo


The Nazis have that power now and are still going strong. They just go under a different name now known as "Westminster"


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> it`s because delhi as much as he`s a nice bloke, talks bollox mate.
> 
> though he once worked in Sky`s call center which makes him UK-M`s resident communication's expert.


Lol I love you man but you are off yer head. I worked for Sky yes, but never answered a contact centre call in all my time there. I was involved with projects surrounding all new and future technology (including communications).

Lol Sky are a fab tech company, over the next Two years they will release something massive that will change the game. Buy shares NOW.


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Replacement sim card arrived today, all up and running now

thanks for the help


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

r33-tom said:


> Over the top of Android as a skin, like Sense 6 for HTC and what ever Samsung do with their phones.


Yes a forked android OS, just like all the military grade phones also. Do you think android is a poor choice lol?


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Yes a forked android OS, just like all the military grade phones also. Do you think android is a poor choice lol?


Well seeing that iOS is locked down to Apple, you only really have Android, Windows and Blackberry, and seeing that Android is a large market player with a lot of customizable opitions, it seems like the best choice.

Was reading that Google was getting annoyed with phone makers like Samsung changing the OS too much from what it is in standard form. Will Google step things up and stop phone makers from changing the OS too much, same goes with the Blackphone?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

r33-tom said:


> Well seeing that iOS is locked down to Apple, you only really have Android, Windows and Blackberry, and seeing that Android is a large market player with a lot of customizable opitions, it seems like the best choice.
> 
> Was reading that Google was getting annoyed with phone makers like Samsung changing the OS too much from what it is in standard form. Will Google step things up and stop phone makers from changing the OS too much, same goes with the Blackphone?


Hence why android is the only real option (open source code) for any security minded phone unless it's being built from ground up but cost would be into millions per phone...

Google may get p1ssed of and it is very possible they will close down future versions of android, but I doubt that would happen for a good while yet. And besides the developers would just use existing kernels to build from. So unless android released something MUST have and closed the code down I can't see them changing strategy. I really like Google, they are brave enough and smart enough to realise the true talent pool exists outside its buildings. They have managed to get all the great developers working on projects for them for free...

But they give back, unlike Apple. Who are a company I despise. They are good at UEX and design nothing more.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

And all of this of course will lead to those who say if it's Google then you can't trust it. BEFORE you do please do some further reading into the subject.

PrivateOS is the most secure, commercially available OS around. FACT.

There is a risk of baseband interception, but it is very small and every phone is vurnable. Basically, chip makers like Intel have their own OS inside the chips which then load the carrier OS (android for example), these baseband OS are not open source so potentially could be under NSA / GCHQ lawsuits.

But again, even if that were the case because the comma are encrypted at device level all they could get is 256 encrypted data.


----------

